# Spelljammer, Giff Great Bombard (WIP)



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 5, 2014)

working on this at moment, building it in Rhino3D, almost done, and then I'll do proper texturing etc


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 5, 2014)

Lirianne wouldbe proud.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the sculpting. Looks like something is messing with your texture maps.
What software are you using?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 6, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> I like the sculpting. Looks like something is messing with your texture maps.
> What software are you using?





oh at tha tpoint lot of it wasn't UV mapped and only simple texturing 

Rhino3D v5, it rocks, so easy to use!
started with v2 waaaay back in college


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 22, 2014)

Did simple turntable animation of it 
note this is NOT the way it's textured/looks in my final "art" works, 
this is simpler textures etc for modelling/showing the ship as I build it, 
and for ease of players/DMs to see how it looks

big advantage of building ships and dungeons etc in 3D is it gives really better "feel" of how they are, helps with description/visualization

[video=youtube;11lat79Bhak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11lat79Bhak[/video]


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 22, 2014)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> big advantage of building ships and dungeons etc in 3D is it gives really better "feel" of how they are, helps with description/visualization




Yeah, I built models of the ships using foam-core and hot glue back in college. Figured out more accurate "Tonnage" based on them. Some ships went up. Some went down. Some were fine. But having a 3D model is fun.
I'm working on my own set when not doing other projects. Need to get back to that...


----------

